# Can I collect my own Driftwood



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello I live on Lake Erie and was just wondering if I can collect my own driftwood on the beach and use it in a tank. They are already waterlogged but I was wondering if it is viable to use.


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

It depends on the tree it came from.


----------



## buzz4520 (May 22, 2009)

like fishikd said. you don't want to use pine,evergreen,ceder.


----------



## petabread (Jun 6, 2009)

I've done it.. and it worked for me! but yeah make sure its not like from a cedar or pine tree... if the edges are smooth and looks like its been through some wear and tear ... try it!


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm gunna try it out. So thanks everyone.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd make sure you boil it before putting it into your tank, in order to kill any "nasties" that may be living on it or inside of it.


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

okay i will make sure to boil it.


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

I just boiled my driftwood that I found. I'm putting it in pretty shortly


----------



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

why can't it be from certian tree's?


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

certain wood can and will leech resins and or sap into your water.................Depending on the wood and what it leeches into the water, it can kill your fish.........Also, some wood will rot at different rates..........


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

whatever wood I put in seems to be doing fine. the problem is that when the wood doesn't have bark it is difficult to identify.


----------

